# SQL Ausgabe FRAGEZEICHEN IN RAUTE



## bastiang (2. März 2005)

Wenn ich Daten aus der MySQL Datenbank auslese und dieses Ergebins enthält einen Umlaut oder irgendein Sonderzeichen, dann gibt PHP diese als ein Fragezeichen in einer Raute aus. Wie kann ich das verhindern muss ich das Characterset in Mysql umstellen? Wie mach ich das? Oder, kann ich das irgendwie mit einem PHP befehl die Sonderzeichen in einen HTML code umwandeln? Wie mach ich das?


----------



## XChris (2. März 2005)

Schau mal auf http://www.mysql.de unter DOKU und such dort nach Codepages. (MySQL ist da nicht ganz ideal ...)

Chris


----------



## bastiang (2. März 2005)

Da findet sich überhaupt nix?
und das wollte ich auhc nicht wissen...
zuerst Beitrag lesen und dann antworten?!


----------



## teppi (2. März 2005)

Da wollte dir jemand helfen und du wirst gleich patzig ... Vielleicht hättest du dir auch mal Gedanken machen, in welches Forum du deine Frage reinwirfst  ..

Nunja : htmlentities heißt dein Freund ..

http://de3.php.net/manual/de/function.htmlentities.php


----------



## bastiang (2. März 2005)

Erstmal will ich mich entschuldigen, ich bin heute etwas gereizt, denn ich sitze seit Sonnenaufgang in meinem Büro und arbeite und brauche das dringend.
das mit htmlentities habe ich schon vorher probiert, hat nichts geholfen. 
ich vermut das es an der Datenbank liegt. Wir haben nämlich die Daten per CSV-datei importiert und da waren jede Menge Umlaute drin. 
wie kann ich den Zeichensatz einer Tabelle in MySQL ändern?


----------

